# Brush for Alcantara



## Ozymandias (Nov 10, 2009)

The Alcantara on my seats is starting to mat and bunch a little bit on the bolsters. Can anyone recommend a good brush to use and restore the fibers? Alcantara says to use a "soft bristled brush" but all I can think of is a toothbrush and that is just too small. 

Thanks


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Swisswax Leather Brush for use with leather cleaner

*Leather Master***8482;* Nubuck Protection (N-Nubuck / *Alcantara®) *Repellence, resists soiling and helps protect against both water and oil based stains 
(LM) Products made specifically for Nubuck (Alcantara®) leather

***8226;	Cleaning Pad Cleans refreshes and revitalises Nubuck, brushed aniline and suede leather without the need for additional liquids or chemicals. At the same time it will restore the nap (surface appearance) of the leather to its' original look. 
***8226;	Foam Cleaner is a mild solvent product, which is extremely efficient for the cleaning of general soiling and water based stains. Swisswax Leather Brush for use with leather cleaner 
***8226;	Always pre-test the product on a hidden area. 
***8226;	Protection helps to protect Alcantara Micro suede and Nubuck leather against stains from drinks and food; it also makes the surface easier to clean.

*Alcantara® Cleaning / Care -* http://www.alcantara.com/en/experience/manutenzione/smacchiatura/smacchiatura.shtml

*Alternative products *- Swissvax Alcantara Cleaner


----------

